# New Girl in Cape Town



## kpettit (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey..

Im just about to move to Cape Town on May 15th. Been living in India for a while but originally from Scotland. Im coming over to work - 6 months minimum - hopefully more! Looking just to meet people really so I have myself a base when I come out. I'm a big climber so anything outdoors is good with me - Can't wait to get out into the mountains! Also love a beer so if anyone fancies helping out a newbie when I arrive - give me a shout! Also looking for somewhere to live - preferably with folks - more fun! so again, if anyone knows of anywhere thats going, or advice for other networks to join, would be really appreciated! 

Cheers! 
Kate


----------



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey Kate
Have you already moved to CT? and if Yes where are you living?
I'm planning on moving there soon as well.. I live in India at the moment




kpettit said:


> Hey..
> 
> Im just about to move to Cape Town on May 15th. Been living in India for a while but originally from Scotland. Im coming over to work - 6 months minimum - hopefully more! Looking just to meet people really so I have myself a base when I come out. I'm a big climber so anything outdoors is good with me - Can't wait to get out into the mountains! Also love a beer so if anyone fancies helping out a newbie when I arrive - give me a shout! Also looking for somewhere to live - preferably with folks - more fun! so again, if anyone knows of anywhere thats going, or advice for other networks to join, would be really appreciated!
> 
> ...


----------



## kpettit (Apr 28, 2010)

hey...yeah ive already moved here - its amazing! where in india are you livingand when are you coming over here? Im living in Rondebosch which is a really cool area - really close to town and my work and got a nice vibe! 

Let me know if u need any advice/help etc! 

Kate


----------



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey Kate, I'm in Mumbai..We were living in CT for 2 years .. We lived in century City and I am absolutely in love with the place.. I'm hoping to come back by Dec this year. Where in India were you living? Are you Indian or an Expat? What do you do in CT? I'm a single mom of 2 girls. You mentioned in your initial post (if I remember well) that you were gonna be in CT for 6 mths, Is that still the case?




kpettit said:


> hey...yeah ive already moved here - its amazing! where in india are you livingand when are you coming over here? Im living in Rondebosch which is a really cool area - really close to town and my work and got a nice vibe!
> 
> Let me know if u need any advice/help etc!
> 
> Kate


----------



## BeautifulMystique (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey Kitty,

Which part of Cape Town is Rondebosch? I'm moving to Cape Town in July and I'll be staying somewhere in Brackenfell area - was wondering if they were nearby.

Am excited to move!


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Good luck - enjoy the beautiful Cape


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

BeautifulMystique said:


> Hey Kitty,
> 
> Which part of Cape Town is Rondebosch? I'm moving to Cape Town in July and I'll be staying somewhere in Brackenfell area - was wondering if they were nearby.
> 
> Am excited to move!


NO.... They are not but Cape Town is quite small and it will be easy to visit.... Can I suggest Google Earth


----------



## USC (Jun 13, 2010)

kpettit said:


> Hey..
> 
> Im just about to move to Cape Town on May 15th. Been living in India for a while but originally from Scotland. Im coming over to work - 6 months minimum - hopefully more! Looking just to meet people really so I have myself a base when I come out. I'm a big climber so anything outdoors is good with me - Can't wait to get out into the mountains! Also love a beer so if anyone fancies helping out a newbie when I arrive - give me a shout! Also looking for somewhere to live - preferably with folks - more fun! so again, if anyone knows of anywhere thats going, or advice for other networks to join, would be really appreciated!
> 
> ...


Hey Kate,

I am currently visiting Delhi from NYC. Where in India are you? I have friends in Jo'burg but can't help with CPT.


----------



## Therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

Interesting. I notice how the negative people are very quiet once a person has moved here. I suppose they know their scaremongering won't work with someone who already lives here and sees what drama queens they are being.

Also note the total lack of anyone moving here and actually confirming what these scaremongers are saying. I've yet to see anyone coming here or anywhere saying "Wow, thanks for warning me. It really is THAt bad. What a terrible place. blah blah blah."

Never once, but a whole bunch of the opposite. Should make you think.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Therooster said:


> Interesting. I notice how the negative people are very quiet once a person has moved here. I suppose they know their scaremongering won't work with someone who already lives here and sees what drama queens they are being.
> 
> Also note the total lack of anyone moving here and actually confirming what these scaremongers are saying. I've yet to see anyone coming here or anywhere saying "Wow, thanks for warning me. It really is THAt bad. What a terrible place. blah blah blah."
> 
> Never once, but a whole bunch of the opposite. Should make you think.


Yup good post!


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

kpettit said:


> Hey..
> 
> Im just about to move to Cape Town on May 15th. Been living in India for a while but originally from Scotland. Im coming over to work - 6 months minimum - hopefully more! Looking just to meet people really so I have myself a base when I come out. I'm a big climber so anything outdoors is good with me - Can't wait to get out into the mountains! Also love a beer so if anyone fancies helping out a newbie when I arrive - give me a shout! Also looking for somewhere to live - preferably with folks - more fun! so again, if anyone knows of anywhere thats going, or advice for other networks to join, would be really appreciated!
> 
> ...


 Visit couchsurfing.com. You will LOVE it!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

kpettit said:


> Hey..
> 
> Im just about to move to Cape Town on May 15th. Been living in India for a while but originally from Scotland. Im coming over to work - 6 months minimum - hopefully more! Looking just to meet people really so I have myself a base when I come out. I'm a big climber so anything outdoors is good with me - Can't wait to get out into the mountains! Also love a beer so if anyone fancies helping out a newbie when I arrive - give me a shout! Also looking for somewhere to live - preferably with folks - more fun! so again, if anyone knows of anywhere thats going, or advice for other networks to join, would be really appreciated!
> 
> ...


Hey Kate! Hope you are having a terrif time in the beautiful Cape - have you now settled in? Outdoor activities are plentiful - a million and one things to do - and climb Best place for a beer and Mountain view - just has to be Forries Pub in Newlands.....and they make the most amazing Sundays roasts with the good ol roast spuds, york pudd and gravy!! The Brass Bell in Kalk Bay is another fav - excellent music and right on the sea!! Wish I was flush enough to come for a holiday in summer........Oi - who knows, maybe one day soon! Hope all is going well!!:clap2: Enjoy!!

E


----------



## sujet (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Kate,
I just moved to CPT (on the 8th of july) from Bangalore and I was wondering if you were still around? I live in Hout Bay right now and my office is at Long Street & Strand in the city. I will be here for the next year or so. Let me know if you'd like to catch up.
If you are not around, could you suggest some restaurants/bars and some insight on the different neighborhoods please?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

sujet said:


> Hi Kate,
> I just moved to CPT (on the 8th of july) from Bangalore and I was wondering if you were still around? I live in Hout Bay right now and my office is at Long Street & Strand in the city. I will be here for the next year or so. Let me know if you'd like to catch up.
> If you are not around, could you suggest some restaurants/bars and some insight on the different neighborhoods please?



Hout Bay is stunning sujet - there is Pirates steakhouse, Mariners Wharf and a tiny little place called Papino's right in the heart of Hout Bay - the restaurants within HB are plentiful! Ask one of these restaurants for a 'restaurant guide' they are great and really helpful as gives you the A to Z basically of all the 'eating out' places in the Cape Town area. Including the Northern Suburbs......sorry - we are no longer around - tis very sad indeed......Have a terrific time....pst.....you just have to go to La Cucina for a great brekky.....they are also in HB......:clap2: 

E


----------



## BeautifulMystique (Mar 17, 2008)

4 days till I reach Cape Town!!!


----------

